# Tour delivery is on the way



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/autonomous-food-delivery-pod-meets-194500440.html


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

annapolistaxicab said:


> Why is there such you post here.


I'm sorry I don't know what you read or how you read it but nobody mentioned your taxi service here.


----------

